# Worried. What do I do?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Okay, I know I have alot of post on this already, but I'm getting kinda worried. You all know I have 2 pregnant guppies. Well the one I have separated into a breeder tank is acting weird. I mean she eats normal as ever. Shes got a pretty big appetite. But then...I was watching tv today and I'd glance over at her tank every now and then. She hasn't moved. She just sits in the same spot all day. Sometimes changes ever now and then. But she doesn't move a whole lot. Shes been looking like a box for atleast a week now... So is this normal??? I have another 10 gallon with zebra danios in it and I wanted to move them in with my guppies (20 gallon) so I could use their tank as a bigger and better breeding/nursery tank. WOuld moving them and than moving her there help her? I will cover it with many more plants for the fry...Btw school starts tomorrow for me...so I need to know now. THanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

She could just be getting ready to pop or she could be suffering. Try changing some water, little tanks can get nasty fast.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That happened to me once, it was a platy and she died.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

emc7 said:


> She could just be getting ready to pop or she could be suffering. Try changing some water, little tanks can get nasty fast.


Okay thank you. I can actually see the fry's eyes reallly good today. I can see one of them really good its like a black dot with a blue rim around it. Heres a picture. My camerae crap so it doesn't show it great, but you can see a small differently colored circle inside the gravid spot. You cant see it in the picture but theres a black dot inside of that.


----------

